# nilfisk pressure washer o ring



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Can some one help please. The o ring that goes on the end of my hose has broke. Does anyone know where can I get replacemnt o ring?

thank you


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

johnnyc said:


> Can some one help please. The o ring that goes on the end of my hose has broke. Does anyone know where can I get replacemnt o ring?
> 
> thank you


I go into independent hardware stores and get the smallest rubber ones available. They dont last forever but are only about 10p each so get a few.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

yes this is common on this type of fitting, as said above go to an independent hardware store or screwfix do a box of assorted ones.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool cheers


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nilfisk Spares.

I found just whacking in an O ring didnt work, the OD of the o ring was different meaning the gyn wouldnt fit... too small and it leaks.

if someone has time can they measure a good condition one OD x ID x Thickness and ill look to get a batch. If i find time ill dig the spare original hose i had as that will have one on.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

The O-ring may be a very specific size only available from Nilfisk, you could match it I suppose but I have had this with a few boilers I have worked on in the past; O-rings worn out, replace the O-rings with what seems to be the same but it wouldn't be watertight and the specific part from the manufacturer had to be ordered. I think it was because the O-ring was a size only available in Germany.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

You could try an oversize o-ring cut it to size then superglue it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I had one as close as you could get it looked exact.... I couldnt get the gun back on as it was too tight... 

Too small leaks too big wont go on.....

Im going to order a few its not worth my time hunting for replacement suppliers just for a few quid which will last 2-3 years.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i ended up going to my local diy store 20p later and job done. Not sure how long it would last .


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

johnnyc said:


> i ended up going to my local diy store 20p later and job done. Not sure how long it would last .


put a small amount of vaseline on the O ring as its when the hose twists around in the gun that causes it to wear/rip and eventually fail causing the machine to pulse when the trigger isnt depressed.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Purple Haze said:


> put a small amount of vaseline on the O ring as its when the hose twists around in the gun that causes it to wear/rip and eventually fail causing the machine to pulse when the trigger isnt depressed.


If changing my O-rings stops my machine pulsing when the trigger isnt depressed im going to give you the biggest Cyber hug!!!! :argie:

Ive never read a post where it truly has been nailed down to that.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Purple Haze said:


> put a small amount of vaseline on the O ring as its when the hose twists around in the gun that causes it to wear/rip and eventually fail causing the machine to pulse when the trigger isnt depressed.


Very good point! You could also use some grease if you didn't want to use Vaseline


----------

